

High Performance Caching with Readthis - pselbert
http://sorentwo.com/2015/07/20/high-performance-caching-with-readthis.html

======
jdurand
What are the benefits of readthis when compared to redis-rails
([https://github.com/redis-store/redis-rails](https://github.com/redis-
store/redis-rails))?

